# hard candy fermenting



## fauxfly (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy new years eve everyone

So I finally got the primary full of a batch of "candy cane wine", I've been debating it for the whole season so far. Saw the candy for half price at my local WM and thought what ta hell - I'll try it.

Going real good...nice even ferment. Basement smells good too.

So here's my question, If I can ferment a pot of candy canes, why can't I ferment any hard candy. I think I like the thought of Butterscotch, Cinnamin disc, or any other hard candy flavor as a flavor for wine.

This is the trouble with this hobby(obsession), I'm always lookmng for something else to try. 

You guys ever try anything like this or am I nuts ??

Thoughts ?

Steve


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 31, 2009)

Hell... I'd never heard of candy cane wine. I'm going to have to google that up and see if I can find any info.

Has anyone here ever tried it? It's odd enough to sound interesting. I'm really curious what kind of flavor it will produce after fermentation.


----------



## fauxfly (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Tooth

The candy cane wine is by far the strangest vint I've ever tried. ( I've actually tried to ferment everthing on the farm but the John Deere.)

It is also the brightest color vint I've ever seen, its a very vibrant pink. Pretty cool, so far. My wine area in the basement smells really nice.

Don't feel too bad if you don't get really good results from googleing "candy cane wine recipe", there are'nt really good ones out here. I'll save you some time with a formal recipe...I used six boxes of twelve from WM. (about 72 canes)They were the normal ones you find in the Christmas section. Boiled them in 1 gal and when cool added my yeast nutrient. Sugar to 1080, water to 3 gallons. Its as simple as that ! Nothing else. I have seen a similiar recipe on this forum to by the way.

So why then can't I use the basic structure of this recipe and adapt it to other hard candy??


----------



## outdoorsmadness (Dec 31, 2009)

sounds intresting, i like the thought of cinnamon disc that might be pretty darn good or maybe some rootbeer even. let us know how the candy cane turns out, might have to try some candy wine.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2009)

Ive heard of this many times over the years, that and the chocolate cherry wine. I dont see any reason you cant ferment anything aslong as it has sugar and no sorbate in it. Ive heard that there are some chocoalte cherry brands that are hard to ferment due to maybe sorbate or bezoate though so as always wath the ingredients carefully.


----------

